# Dry Start Method issue



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all,
So I am a few weeks into the DSM with my 40 gal breeder and I even added some local ground moss from a nearby park and my backyard thinking since I have dirt under the gravel and the tank is wet but not filled these might grow.
Today I had to remove one of the moss sections mounted on an old plastic HOB filter screen as the whole thing went from healthy green to cotton white.
The rest of my foreground plants also look to have melted or turned brownish. I know that just because I misted heavily instead of flooding the tank to below the gravel level it still might be too wet. Now I am trying to dry out the gravel by not misting it at all. The tank receives 9 hours of light a day and I have the glass lid on except for 2 spaces along the back where I have added some plastic wrap. It certainly is not airtight but it should be closed off enough to maintain moisture for growth. I usually only cover the open back spaces during the day then cover them with the plastic wrap at night. Any suggestions or advice - thanks. :fish10:


----------

